# My Blue Bolts



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Here are a few shots of my Own breeding Blue Bolts


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Amazing colour! I just started with some regular Blue Bolts. May be one day I'll reach this level of shrimp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

I took me a while to achieve of what I wanted and proud of it but to me Patience is key...


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Incredible looking shrimp, one day I hope to have shrimp like that. Amazing!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

those look spectacular!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks dude!
Yes you will, you Just Need patient, keep breeding and selecting 



woopderson said:


> Incredible looking shrimp, one day I hope to have shrimp like that. Amazing!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks dude!
I took me lots of time to reach to that but well deserved it 



jimmyjam said:


> those look spectacular!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's a few updated shots 



I finally have build a colony, they are F3


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

*Blue Bolts update*

Here are a few updated pictures of my blue bolts. In this tank has been running up more than a year, both adults and juveniles are doing really well. Got many juveniles and newborns.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

An update and close up shot of one of my Blue Bolt adult carrying eggs. She is keeping breeding none stop. In this mature tank, I have more than 60 juveniles.



and when I feed them


----------

